# GMC 4X4 Wheel Bearing



## NY Jim (Feb 24, 2010)

Has anyone ever changed a front wheel bearing on a 1/2 ton GMC 4X4? I have all the bolts removed and can not free up the bearing.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

No, is the answer to the question. But--may I suggest buying a "Chilton" or "Haynes" manual for that truck at your local parts house. This may be valuable on another problem down the road. David


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I have not done one either, but I think they may be pressed on. You can usually rent the tools from an auto supply store for a reasonable cost. May want to check out a GMC forum for more detailed information.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... What Vintage are we talkin' about anyways,..??


----------



## NY Jim (Feb 24, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... What Vintage are we talkin' about anyways,..??


It's a 2001. It is not pressed on, it's bolted with three bolts. I tried half installing the bolts and hammering to no avail. 
NY Jim


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Use a 1/2" air chisel, with a mushroom chisel and wear hearing protection.


----------



## Superrick (Nov 18, 2008)

It uses a wheel bearing locknut socket that is half inch drive. Our local Autozone sells them for about $15.00. If you have an Autozone nearby they can also print the replacement instructions for you.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

i firmly tap all the way around the hub if u grab hold of hub and jerk it up and down, side to side u should see movement. they are sort of pressed, but once it starts to move u can ten slip a prybar on the edges where the bolts were but instead of prying, just wedge one little pry on the oposite side of the other pryand start turning the prybar. get the prybar in about a 1/4" then work on the other side. it will come free... just swear i bit:thumbsup:

before u go too far. your cv axle is held in by a big nut, your bearing and hub should be one assembly. i think it is a 36mm and u need an impaced or someone in the truck on the brakes


----------

